# Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"



## Mafiatorte (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo erstmal,

"was für ein merkwürdiger Titel" werden hier jetzt sicher einige denken, aber es ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Mein Plan ist, die Bisserkennung durch Bewegung der Rutenspitze ein bisschen "greifbarer" zu machen. Ob das so klappt wie ich mir das denke weiß ich nicht, ich werde es aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, schaden wird es wohl nicht.

Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist denkbar einfach, wenn man mit Grundblei angelt und die Schnur straff hält, wird sich die Spitze der Rute bewegen sobald ein Fisch dran hängt, bzw auch schon wenn er interesse für den Köder zeigt. 
Nun ist es nunmal so, dass Dinge die sich bewegen eine beschleunigung erfahren und genau diese werde ich messen, aufzeichnen und auswerten, in der Hoffnung anhand der Messwerte erkennen zu können wann ein Fisch dranhängt oder nicht.
Das auswerten mache ich erstmal nachträglich, d.h. ich zeichne die Daten auf und gucke dann im nachinein wo die Aufzeichnungen zu tatsächlichen Ereignissen passen. Sprich wo sind signifikante ausschläge bei denen dann am ende tatsächlich ein Fisch am Haken hing.

Nun, wie macht man sowas... 

Solche Sensoren kann man kaufen, die kosten mittlerweile echt nicht mehr die Welt und den rest baue ich halt selber. Ich studiere Technische Informatik habe also keine Berührungsängste was Mikroprozessoren und sontigen elektronikkram angeht. 
Der Sensor den ich mir ausgesucht habe ist ein 3-Achs beschleunigungssensor mit einem einstellbaren Messbereich von 
+-2G, +-4G oder +-8G, zur Erklärung, 1G ist die Beschleunigung die etwas im freien Fall erfährt.

Der Sensor wird über ein Bussystem angeschlossen und hat eine auflösung von 14Bit, das bedeutet, dass er zum Beispiel von -2G bis +2G insgesamt ca 16.000 verschiedene Werte annhmen kann, was an genauigkeit für meinen Versuch hoffentlich ausreicht.
Den Sensor hab ich auch schon bestellt, er ist aber noch nicht da.

Nun ist es damit aber nicht getan, irgendwie muss man nun die Daten aus dem Sensor bekommen und aufzeichnen, außerdem wollte ich natürlich auch die möglichkeit haben mir die Daten direkt anzusehen ohne bis nach dem Angeln warten zu müssen und Eingaben wie "es war ein/kein Fisch dran" wollte ich auch direkt am Gerät selber machen.

Also hab ich einfach mal meinen Fundus durchsucht nach etwas was irgendwie den zweck erfüllt.

Meine Suche ist in der Tat ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen, gefunden hab ich:
zwei Arduino Uno
ein LC Display mit 4*20 Zeichen und Hintergrundbeleuchtung
ein Keypad mit 16 Tasten
einen Drehencoder mit Rastung, Tastfunktion und Beleuchtung

http://*ih.com/a/img910/9430/5lBiIw.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img540/714/nLdqX5.png

Das ist für den Anfang schonmal ganz gut es fehlt noch eine SD-Karte um die Daten auch speichern zu können, der besagte und bestellte Beschleunigungssensor, ein bisschen elektronischer Kleinkram und natürlich ein Gehäuse.

Angefangen habe ich erstmal damit die Grundkomponenten (Arduino, Display und Drehencoder) fliegend zu Verdrahten um erstens zu gucken ob überhaupt alles funktioniert und zweitens um schonmal anfangen zu können die Software für den Arduino zu schreiben die dann das erfassen der Daten übernimmt.

http://*ih.com/a/img538/4001/P3N1Da.jpg

Die komplexität der Software ist zwar Vergleichsweise niedrig, es dauert aber dann doch immer seine Zeit bis alles wirklich fertig ist. Mein nächster Angeltrip ist ende Februar bis dahin sollte aber alles Fertig sein.

Ich habe mich dann doch dazu entschlossen das Keypad wegzulassen, schlicht weil mir nichts eingefallen ist wozu ich es bräuchte.

Die Bedienung ist also dann so gedacht, Menüpunkt durch drehen des Knopfes auswählen und mit einem Druck bestätigen.

Das Plane ich zum Beispiel dafür um Phasen des auswerfens und einholens zu markieren und um nach dem einholen speichern zu können ob ich was gefangen habe oder nicht.

Damit Ihr euch besser Vorstellen könnt wie das ganze dann mal aussehen soll hab ich einfach mal ein Gehäuse aus Pappe geschnitzt und an einer Angel angebracht die ich grade zur Hand hatte.

http://*ih.com/a/img538/2350/ZrfFzm.jpg

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das ich damit nacht 2 Testläufen ein 100%ige Bisserkennung hinbekomme, es kann auch sein das die Daten einfach keinerlei Aussagekraft haben die dabei rumkommen, aber ich hab einfach bock darauf es mal auszuprobieren.

lg 
Pascal

...to be continued...


----------



## Vanner (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Nette elektronische Spielerei aber für mich persönlich sinnlos.

 Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, wie denkst du das Empfängerpaket zu befestigen? So auf der Rute kann ja nur zum Testen dienlich sein. Im regulären Betrieb würde es stören wenn es am Handteil der Rute fest wäre. 
 Wie willst du die Kabel legen oder soll das Gerät mal mit WLAN, Bluetooth oder Funk arbeiten?


----------



## Schugga (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Ich kann Dir keine Tipps geben, aber ich mag solche Spielereien :m

Ich habe hier dann auch noch ein paar Anregungen/Wünsche:

Das Ding sollte bitte auch beim Anschlagen gleich erkennen, was für ein Fisch da dran hängt, wie groß er ist und wie schwer, sowie weiterhin bitte eine Anzeige über das Mindestmaß des Fisches.

Es sollte daraufhin dann Auskunft geben, ob der Fisch Schonzeit hat und wenn Schonzeit = ja bitte automatisch wieder abhaken/die Leine kappen.

Außerhalb der Schonzeit hätte ich gerne Zubereitungstipps für den Fisch.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Cool, statt dem Display auf der Rute hätte ich gern ne Übertragung ans Display meines iPhone/Pad.

In der nächsten Version, bestimmt machbar, wäre auch die Cam, die mir sagt wann der Fisch das Maul zu hat und ich anschlagen muss.

Schön, aber ehrlich gesagt nur was für "fällt mir nicht ein für wen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Ich als handwerklicher Volldepp finde immer wieder klasse, auf was für Ideen ihr kommt und was ihr alles umsetzt und bastelt."
Klasse und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Hinzukommen Schnurschwimmer, ggf. Strömung, Wind ect. die von einem vorsichtigen Biss nicht zu unterscheiden wären. 
Wenn man z.b. eine schwere Karpfenmontage weeeiiiiiiiit rausballert, so dünkt mir, entstehen wohlmöglich mehr als 2G. 
Ein Messpunkt am Blank (Rutenspitze) oder 2/3/4?

LG Doc


----------



## pike-81 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Da gab es mal so ein Ding...
AALGLOCKE
Das dürfte Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.
Spaß beiseite, viel Freude beim Basteln. Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. 
Petri


----------



## Peter21 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Ich bin selbst auch Techn. Informatiker und der Raspberry Pi bzw. Arduino ist momentan der Hype. Da wird in Zukunft noch so einiges an Erfindungsreichtum auf uns zukommen. Wenn ich so etwas sehe freue ich mich. Mach weiter so!

Ich würde aber für eine Rute max. einen Arduino Nano nehmen. Das Ding kostet 4,5€ und i. 10er Pack 25€. 

Ggf. Könnte man auch als Alternative oder zusätzlich einen Neigungs-/Tilt Sensor an die Spitze bauen 

Ich bastel gerade an meinem Wohnwagen mit dem Zeugs. 

Wie wärs denn mit einem Atemlos Köder. Alte Musik Geburtstagskarte nehmen, Chip ausbauen, über Micro Helenes Atemlos aufspielen und im Matze Wobbler verbauen   Mal gucken um welchen Faktor sich der Fangerfolg dann noch erhöht :lol:

Peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Mal ne dumme Frage, wo hast du den Sensor angebracht?


----------



## phirania (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Bei Anruf Biss..|kopfkrat
Evtl. an den Klö...:q:q.
Damit er den Biss nicht verpasst....#6


----------



## labralehn (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Anstatt auf der Rute selber würde ich den Sensor und die Steuerung an einem Rutenhalter befestigen, wie ein elektronischer Bissanzeiger.

Nur das es mit dem Sensor evtl. noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, eine zuverlässige Bissanzeige zu bekommen.

Es sollten auch "Fallbisse" berücksichtig werden.
Bei denen der Fisch sich hakt, aber auf die Rute zugeschommen kommt, also keine Schnur nimmt.

In der Wallerszene gibt es bereits solche Bissanzeiger die so eine Sensortechnik verwenden.

http://www.welsbissanzeiger.eu/index.php/de/

Erklärung der Funktion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3mnAmACUdU


----------



## Mafiatorte (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Moin,
es freut mich doch das es leute gibt die  sowas intersessant finden, ich werd mich bemühen möglichst oft neue Updates zu Posten und auch auf eure Fragen einzugehen.



			
				Vanner schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, wie denkst du das Empfängerpaket zu befestigen? So auf der Rute kann ja nur zum Testen dienlich sein. Im regulären Betrieb würde es stören wenn es am Handteil der Rute fest wäre.
> Wie willst du die Kabel legen oder soll das Gerät mal mit WLAN, Bluetooth oder Funk arbeiten?



Ich hab mit dem montierten Display im Garten mal ein paar Testwürfe gemacht und fand es jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm, man wird damit keine Rekordweiten werfen aber es geht. Für den Sensor werde ich wohl ein Kabel legen müssen wie ich das allerdings genau anstelle hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt.



			
				Angler9999 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, statt dem Display auf der Rute hätte ich gern ne Übertragung ans Display meines iPhone/Pad.



Schreib ich mir auf wird wohl machbar sein 



			
				Doc Plato schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzukommen Schnurschwimmer, ggf. Strömung, Wind ect. die von einem vorsichtigen Biss nicht zu unterscheiden wären.
> Wenn man z.b. eine schwere Karpfenmontage weeeiiiiiiiit rausballert, so dünkt mir, entstehen wohlmöglich mehr als 2G.
> Ein Messpunkt am Blank (Rutenspitze) oder 2/3/4?



Ich hab halt echt noch garkeine vorstellung was man aus den Daten dann so ablesen kann oder nicht, ich hoffe aber mal das Beste. Beim auswerfen werden auch mit Sicherheit mehr als 2G erreicht, die kann ich dann zwar nicht messen, wollte ich aber auch nicht. Der Sensor hält allerdings kurzzeitig bis zu 5000g aus bevor er kaputt geht.




			
				Peter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst auch Techn. Informatiker und der Raspberry Pi bzw. Arduino ist momentan der Hype. Da wird in Zukunft noch so einiges an Erfindungsreichtum auf uns zukommen. Wenn ich so etwas sehe freue ich mich. Mach weiter so!
> 
> Ich würde aber für eine Rute max. einen Arduino Nano nehmen. Das Ding kostet 4,5€ und i. 10er Pack 25€.
> 
> Ggf. Könnte man auch als Alternative oder zusätzlich einen Neigungs-/Tilt Sensor an die Spitze bauen



Da gebe ich dir recht, ich bin für gewöhnlich auch eher ein Fan davon den Mikrocontroller und was sonst so an Peripherie anfällt direkt auf eine einzelne Platine zu bauen. Zum testen finde ich aber die größeren Arduinos ganz gut, da kann man auch mal gescheit noch nen Board mit Lochraster oben drauf stecken zum probieren. Wenn das ganze irgendwann soweit ist das man es als fertig bezeichnen könnte werde ich das sicherlich nochmal "in schön" bauen, dann mit nem Arduino nano und einer schönen selbst geätzten Platine.
An die Sache mit dem Drehsensor hab ich auch schon gedacht, dann könnte man noch ein wenig besser mit den Daten rumrechnen.
Kommt dann vielleicht in der zweiten Version 

lg


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Geile Sache... 
Was wird denn der Vogel an Energietank bekommen?


----------



## bombe20 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*



Peter21 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem Atemlos Köder. Alte Musik Geburtstagskarte nehmen, Chip ausbauen, über Micro Helenes Atemlos aufspielen und im Matze Wobbler verbauen   Mal gucken um welchen Faktor sich der Fangerfolg dann noch erhöht


ich bin mir sicher, dass ein derartiger köder einen ähnlichen effekt herbeiführt, wie es moses am roten meer nachgesagt wird. aber wenigstens kannst du dann die gewässerstruktur aus nächster nähe analysieren. :g

schön, wenn man hobby und beruf verbinden und seinem forschungsdrang freien lauf lassen kann.


----------



## Mafiatorte (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

So und weiter gehts.

Der Sensor ist mittlerweile eingetroffen, zusammen mit ein bisschen Kleinkram und einem Steckbrett.

Er funktioniert und tut was er soll. Das schöne bei den Produkten von Adafruit ist das man für die Arduino Plattform wirklich quasi perfekt mit Software versorgt wird.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/1280x1024q90/661/akROZ2.jpg

Und von der fliegenden Verdrahtung bin ich auch (fast) weg, ist jetzt alles mehr oder weniger ordentlich auf dem Steckbrett aufgebaut
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die SD-Karte da muss ich jetzt noch nen Adapter für besorgen.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/1280x1024q90/673/tTylEN.jpg

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgekramt und noch einen Knicklichthalter für die Rutenspitze gefunden. Den hab ich dann mal grade kurz umgebaut.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/1280x1024q90/538/aONnNa.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/1280x1024q90/909/8ECvwA.jpg

Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen dass ich an der Grundsätzlichen Art und Weise nicht mehr viel ändere. Ich brauche aber auf jeden fall noch einen neuen Halter zum umbauen, der hier ist schon ziemlich ausgehärtet.

Den Sensor lackiere ich dann am Ende mit PlastiDip, wer das nicht kennt, dass ist quasi eine Gummierung zum aufpinseln und aufsprühen. Ist nicht ganz günstig aber für sowas einfach perfekt.

Was die Energieversorgung angeht, ich habe aus dem RC-Modellbau einen relativ großen Fundus an Lithium-Polymer-Akkus wie lange ich mit einem Akku hinkomme kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen, ich weiß allerdings das grade die Displaybeleuchtung doch relativ viel Energie braucht.
Ich werde am ende messen wieviel Strom die Kiste verbraucht und dann eventuell noch gucken wo ich ein bisschen einsparen kann. Zum beispiel indem sich die Displaybeleuchtung nach kurzer Zeit abschaltet.

Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Schaltpläne zeichnen und dann einen Einkaufzettel für die restlichen Kleinteile schreiben z.B. Widerstände, Platinen und natürlich ein Gehäuse. So Out-Of-The-Box funktioniert dann auch im Arduino-Universum nicht alles.

Die Idee mit dem "Atemlos-Wobbler" hab ich mir mal in mein Buch geschrieben. Den bau ich dann wenn ich hiermit durch bin.

lg
Pascal


----------



## Ingo33 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Finde es gut das es Menschen gibt die das verstehen und umsetzen


----------



## Peter21 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Super Pascal, weiter so [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Am liebsten würde ich mitmischen, aber dank Fulltime Job, Familie und anderen Projekte muss ich passen.

Den Helenewobbler baue ich aber, sobald ich an eine alte Geburtstagskarte herankomme. Vielleicht macht das die Fischies ja völlig wuschig und die beißen wie wild drauf....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Mir fällt da noch etwas Anderes ein. Eine Schnur ist doch ein guter Überträger von Tönen. Mir fällt hier spontan das Dosentelefon ein. Jetzt könnte man ja einen Sensor an die Schnur hängen, die über die Geräuschkulisse am Grund Bisse erkennt? 

Mein Kopf ist voll mit so einem Mist.

Peter


----------



## Anfaenger01 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Hut ab vor deinem Projekt. Lass uns wissen, wie es weitergeht. Machst du deinen SourceCode öffentlich?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Gerade eben erst auf den Thread gestoßen. Finde die Idee Klasse. Mal gespannt wie das weiter geht. Bin auf Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Mafiatorte (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Moin,

ja zeit hab ich auch nicht so viel, darum fang ich ja frühzeitig an. 

Den Gedanken mit dem Dosentelefon finde ich interessant und denke auch das dass irgendwie klappen könnte nur fällt mir da zur umsetzung so spontan nix brauchbares ein.

Ich war unterdessen elektronikteile shoppen, kann aber leider keine Bilder machen da meine Kamera leer ist und ich partout das Ladegerät nicht finden kann 

In der zeit widme ich mich halt mehr dem Softwareteil des Projekts da kann man grade in den Anfängen eh nicht viel sehen.

Ob ich den Sourcecode Online stelle? Wenn die Software irgendwann zuverlässig Bisse erkennt und meldet könnte ich darüber nachdenken ein Tutorial zu schreiben und Bausätze zu verticken aber bis dahin ist es noch ein langer langer weg.

Ob ich da überhaupt je in die nähe komme weiß ich nicht. Wenn werdet ihr hier die ersten sein die es mitbekommen.

lg


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Mal so nebenbei:

Ich vermute mal, das ist ein testaufbau mit den ganzen "Kaufplatinen", später dann eigene (gefräst, geätzt, beauftragt?)

Willst du bei dem MPU6050 (oder wasauchimmer...) den Lagesensor oder Beschleunigingssensor, oder beides (kalmann?) nutzen?

An der Rutenspitze ist die Verkabelung hinderlich und unpraktisch, der MPU sollte auch bei kleinster Auflösung am Griff noch auswertbare Ergebnisse liefern... (?)

Ich würde, um das Gewicht an der Rute niedrig zu halten, den MPU und einen kleinen attiny mit einem bluetooth-modul (rs232) und einer lipo-zelle (300mah oder so) an der Rute in Griffnähe verbauen, und die Sensordaten per rs232 aufs handy schicken und dort auswerten, alarmieren usw, die Bluetooth-Verbindung habe ich mit solchen Modulen schon auf Sicht mit 50m erfolgreich benutzt...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HC-06-RS232-...=Wissenschaftliche_Geräte&hash=item2a4aa1b59e

mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Schön das du so viel Energie hast.
Weiter so.


----------



## Mafiatorte (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Moin, 

jo das auf den Bildern ist der Testaufbau zum Entwickeln und testen. Wenn die Software soweit funktioniert das sie zuverlässig das tut was sie soll werde ich das ganze dann in ein Gehäuse bauen.

Wenn der erste Prototyp sich dann im Praxistest als nützlich erweist werde ich dann die Hardware nochmal überarbeiten und dann zum Beispiel auch die Platinen produzieren lassen und so weiter.

Ist auch eigentlich der Weg den ich sonst gehe und notwendiges Zubehör zum direkten Entwickeln auf AVR´s ist auch vorhanden. Nur um schnell Erfolge zu erzielen ist der Weg über die Arduino Umgebung einfach praktischer. Auch wenn ich Printf debugging echt nix abgewinnen kann 

Die Bluetooth Module von dir sehen wirklich vielversprechend aus. da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal zuschlagen.
Wie das mit der Messbarkeit der Schwingungen unten am Blank aussieht kann ich halt nicht wirklich sagen. Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall alles ausprobieren.

Der Sensor ist leider keine IMU sondern wirklich ein reiner Beschleunigungssensor. 

Ob ich wirklich lust hab noch ne App zu schreiben weiß ich nicht. Zur not schlepp ich halt noch den Laptop mit. Der macht bei dem ganzen Angelzeug den Braten auch nicht mehr fett.

Vielleicht mach ich gleich mal nen Video was die Software schon alles so kann.

lg


----------



## Baum1309 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Hi Pascal,

hört sich interessant an, was du da machst... bringst das eigentlich mit im Februar an die Küste?? Oder wird das zeitlich zu knapp bzw. für das Material zu anfällig?


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

"gefällt mir"


----------



## michneu (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Hallo, ich bin selbst Programmierer von Atmel µControllern, allerdings denke ich dass es bei diesen Bissanzeiger zuviele Variablen gibt um überhaupt ein Ergebniss anzeigen zu können.., z.B. alleine die Rute auf der dieser montiert wird, oder soll er dann für verschiedene Ruten jedesmal neu initialisiert und kalibriet werden? 
Ich glaube z.B. dass eine leichte Köderfischrute wesentlich andere Ergebnisse bringt als eine starke Karpfenrute oder gar Wallerrute?
Ausserdem Wind, Temperatur usw...

Wenn dann noch eine statistische Analyse zur Auswertung erfolgen soll benötigt man eine Messreihe mit einigen tausend Daten um überhaupt mal etwas sehen zu können.

Aber viel Spass noch und viel Erfolg


----------



## Mafiatorte (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Moin,




			
				Baum1309 schrieb:
			
		

> bringst das eigentlich mit im Februar an die Küste??



genau das war der Plan 



			
				michneu schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings denke ich dass es bei diesen Bissanzeiger zuviele Variablen gibt um überhaupt ein Ergebniss anzeigen zu können.., z.B. alleine die Rute auf der dieser montiert wird, oder soll er dann für verschiedene Ruten jedesmal neu initialisiert und kalibriet werden?
> Ich glaube z.B. dass eine leichte Köderfischrute wesentlich andere Ergebnisse bringt als eine starke Karpfenrute oder gar Wallerrute?
> Ausserdem Wind, Temperatur usw...
> 
> Wenn dann noch eine statistische Analyse zur Auswertung erfolgen soll benötigt man eine Messreihe mit einigen tausend Daten um überhaupt mal etwas sehen zu können.



Klar werden die unterschiedlich reagieren, alles andere wäre auch sehr verwunderlich. Ich denke aber alles was man mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann, kann man auch messen.

Inwiefern man dann aus den Messwerten Rückschlüsse auf Bisse, Wind und Wellen ziehen kann ist dann am ende ja nur eine Frage der Auswertealgorithmen und der zur Verfügung stehenden Rechenleistung. Nur um diese Algorithmen entwickeln zu können brauch ich natürlich erstmal ein paar Beispieldaten.

Messreihen mit vielen tausend Werten ist an sich auch kein Problem. Samplerate vom Sensor ist 800Hz, da komme ich mit dem Arduino vermutlich nicht hin, aber zur not kann ich das ganze ja auch irgendwann noch auf nen ARM Board portieren.



@hans21
Danke für den Link, Dealextreme kenne und liebe ich, kann echt nicht sagen was ich da über die Jahre an Kohle hingeschleppt habe 


Also Roadmap bis jetzt:

Bis Ende Februar, Entwicklung Hardware & Software, nur Datenerfassung und Anzeige auf Display.

Ende Februar, Angelurlaub an der Ostsee - Daten aufnehmen und nach dem Angeln analysieren

Danach:
- Algorithmus zur Bisserkennung Entwickeln
- Sensor und Auswerteeinheit Physikalisch trennen (Funk)

In weiter Ferne:
- Optimierung des Stromverbrauchs
- Android App zum Anzeigen der Daten

also noch reichlich zu tun 

lg


----------



## Chiforce (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Als einfache Rangehensweise zu dem Alarm-Auslöseschwellwert:

Alle Samples in (beispielsweise) einer Sekunde die Beschleunigungsänderung (delta) addieren (vorzeichenfrei, bzw kann ja immer nur positiver werden), dann das mit einer "freien" Variable als Schwellwert vergleichen, diese Variable kann man ja noch auf die schnelle mit einem Poti am adc verschieben um auf Wettereinfluß (Wind Wellen) zu kompensieren...

so würd ich glaube ich erstmal anfangen


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Servus
Schöne Spielerei aber vollkommen sinnlos finde ich.
Schau mal da
http://www.hiki.at/produkte/zubehoe..._bissanzeiger/rutenbissanzeiger-set-100014045
Wem das nicht reicht sollte aufhören mit Angeln. Steht überall in jeder Karte die Ruten müssen in Griffnähe sein und dürfen nicht unbeaufsichtigt sein damit meine ich keine Geräte sondern den Angler die beaufsichtigen muss.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Vanner (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> Schöne Spielerei aber vollkommen sinnlos finde ich.
> Schau mal da
> http://www.hiki.at/produkte/zubehoe..._bissanzeiger/rutenbissanzeiger-set-100014045
> ...



 Es geht ihm sicherlich nicht um die Beaufsichtigung der Ruten bei seiner Spielerei. Er will selbst sehen was machbar ist und was man wie auswerten kann. Für mich ist das auch nicht sinnvoll so ein Teil zu haben, da gibt es ja schon genug anderes zur Bissanzeige. Ich achte aber den Versuch so etwas zu bauen um damit evtl. für sich neue Erkenntnisse zu erzielen. Also warum nicht auch so was im Forum präsentieren, basteln macht auch Spaß. Ich finde es sehr informativ zu erfahren was, mit welchen Mitteln, so machbar ist.


----------



## bernie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

...die Welt wird immer bekloppter...... und ich finde das in diesem Falle Geil 
Auch wenn das für mich nie in Frage käme, finde ich die Idee und Deinen Elan klasse #6


----------



## michneu (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Als einfache Rangehensweise zu dem Alarm-Auslöseschwellwert:
> 
> Alle Samples in (beispielsweise) einer Sekunde die Beschleunigungsänderung (delta) addieren (vorzeichenfrei, bzw kann ja immer nur positiver werden), dann das mit einer "freien" Variable als Schwellwert vergleichen, diese Variable kann man ja noch auf die schnelle mit einem Poti am adc verschieben um auf Wettereinfluß (Wind Wellen) zu kompensieren...
> 
> so würd ich glaube ich erstmal anfangen



Genau! Das wäre auch meine Vorgehensweise #6


----------



## michneu (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*



Mafiatorte schrieb:


> Also Roadmap bis jetzt:
> 
> Bis Ende Februar, Entwicklung Hardware & Software, nur Datenerfassung und Anzeige auf Display.
> 
> ...



Hallo, wollte mal nachfragen wie weit du mit deiner Roadmap bist? Konntest du schon die ersten Auswertungen durchführen?

Ich würde den Stromverbrauch aber als Prio 1 mit aufnehmen, wenn ich alle 2h Batterien wechseln muss macht dass keinen Spass...

Hoffe wieder von der Idee und dem Status zu hören


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Sehr verrückte Idee, aber gut umgesetzt.
Und so als ganz sinnlos sehe ich das nicht an.
Gerade unsere älteren Mitangler sehen oft schlecht, gerade wenns um feine Bewegungen an der Zitterspitze geht...
Da könnte so ein Ding echt Abhilfe schaffen!


----------



## Mafiatorte (22. März 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Moin,

jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder zu wort.

Wie fast zu befürchten war bin ich nicht rechtzeitig zu meinem Urlaub fertig geworden. Das war mit meinem Pensum an Klausuren und meiner Arbeit einfach nicht mehr zu schaffen.

Macht trotzdem nix gefangen hab ich jedenfalls ganz gut 

Jetzt geht bald mein Semester wieder los was jetzt allerdings den Vorteil hat das ich kaum noch Vorlesungen habe, sprich ich habe hoffentlich dann demnächst genug Zeit mich wieder dem Projekt zu widmen.

Der der Grundlegende Ansatz mit dem Beschleunigungssensor ganz gut funktioniert hat werde ich mich also direkt auch mit dem Thema Funkverbindung befassen.

Nen Gedanke so nebenbei, vielleicht könnte man den ganzen kram, also Sensor, Sender und Akku auch in eine Pose einbauen. Man müsste halt alles Wasserdicht machen und das Gewicht der Elektronik entsprechend ausgleichen aber möglicherweise könnte auch das was werden.

Naja, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden 

lg


----------



## pietspencer (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Salve,

ähmmm das mit dem Beschleunigungssensor gibt es schon.
In einen Bissanzeiger. Mit Funkübertragung.
Guckst Du hier:

http://www.welsbissanzeiger.eu/index.php/de/produkte/rico-s-revolution-welsbissanzeiger-mit-funk

Grüße
Wallerpiet


----------



## Mafiatorte (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger "Marke Eigenbau"*

Jup, 
den gabs hier weiter oben im Thread auch schonmal,

allerdings vermute ich das die Technologie eine andere ist als die die ich verwende und außerdem geht es mir ja auch eher ums selber machen, getreu dem Motto: der Weg ist das Ziel.

Ich hab jedenfalls erstmal die Funk- und Bluetoothmodule die Ihr vorgeschlagen habt bestellt und werd wenn die da sind mal ein bisschen rumspielen.

lg


----------

